
University of Farmington - elamje
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Farmington
======
duxup
There is some detail missing here.

It is all a DHS run operation, but they arrested the recruiters?

They actively sought recruiters?

Then arrested folks who the recruiters duped?

This is a weird story, and for a Wikipedia page it has a lot of holes.

------
elamje
Link after ICE took down the website:
[https://universityoffarmington.edu](https://universityoffarmington.edu)

~~~
duxup
>THIS SERVER HAS BEEN TAKEN OFFLINE

Obviously not...

